# ابحث عن تقارير او رسائل دكتوراة في عقود الفيديك



## tar16 (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة من الله عليكم
الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء في هذا المنبر الهندسي الرائع ارجوا تكرم من لديه بحوث او دراسات او رسائل دكتوراة في مجال عقود الفيديك او العقد الموحد ان يدلني عليها ولكم الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 مارس 2009)

tar16 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة من الله عليكم
> الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء في هذا المنبر الهندسي الرائع ارجوا تكرم من لديه بحوث او دراسات او رسائل دكتوراة في مجال عقود الفيديك او العقد الموحد ان يدلني عليها ولكم الشكر الجزيل.


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى وارفق لك جموعة من البحوث والمشاركات كنت قد جمعتها (ولا ادعي ان كاتبها) مع الشكر لهم.
وننتظر منك اخي بعد انتهاء بحثك ان ترفعه بالمنتدى ليستفيد الجميع منه
http://www.4shared.com/file/94213003/41eecba2/FIDIC_Studies.html


----------



## mustafasas (22 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رزق


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (22 مارس 2009)

Thanks a lot
اللة ييبارك فيك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (25 مارس 2009)

علي المشاركة المثبتة بعنوان العقود والمواصفات وجداول الكميات والاسعار...بعض ما يخص الفيديك...


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (25 مارس 2009)

Eng.\Rizk
Many Thanks for your valuavble effort
God Bless You


----------



## Mid00 (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيير


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (7 أغسطس 2010)

بالنسبة لرسائل الدكتوراه فقد اتاحت المكتبة البريطانية جميع الرسائل الجامعية للباحثين عن طريق هذا الرابط

http://ethos.bl.uk

وقد وجدت رسالة دكتوراه واحدة تناولت عقود فيديك في عنوانها ،، الا ان البحث عن الرسائل التي تناولت مواضيع العقود الخاصة بالمشاريع يمكن ان يسفر عن نتائج جيده لما تهدف اليه.

ما أعتب عليك فيه فهو في طريقة طرح السؤال بشكل مباشر ، فأنت لم تخبرنا لماذا تحتاج الى هذه التقارير والرسائل ، وماذا عملت قبل ان تطرح السؤال ومن ثم تطرح سؤالك ليكون الموضوع مجال نقاش بدل ان يكون سؤال وجواب.

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## خالد قدورة (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل


----------



## hhmdan (3 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------

